# How to Configure RIP on FreeBSD



## thematrix (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
How i can configure a freebsd machine as a router to use RIP to communicate with another router or freebsd machine (as a router)?

and is there any way to define DHCP Relay Agent in FreeBSD (like windows server 2003)?
if possible another way please help me!

thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2009)

Routing/RIP: routed(8). Nothing much to configure actually..

As for the DHCP Relay agent: net/isc-dhcp30-relay.


----------



## thematrix (Oct 29, 2009)

I really apretiuted to recive your respond.
but the man page for routed(8) does not solve my problem.
i need a book or a tutorial for configuring routed.
please introduce a book or tutorial including how to configure routed in freebsd.

thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2009)

thematrix said:
			
		

> but the man page for routed(8) does not solve my problem.


Maybe if you explained what the problem is we might be able to help you


----------



## thematrix (Oct 30, 2009)

My problem is this:

I use 2 freebsd machine (as a router) for my network.
my network Devided into 2 subnets (23.1 and 24.1).
I need to each freebsd router update their routing table automatically beetwen other. i know, must i use RIP protocol (Routing Information Protocol).
how i can configure routed to accomplish this???

thanx.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2009)

999 out of a 1000 times, just enable routed on both machines and you're done.


----------



## thematrix (Oct 30, 2009)

ok, thank you my friend.


----------

